# So anyone here like Halloween?



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just popping in to say hi. My name is Jason, 37 from Roanoke, VA. I like making stuff outta nothing, displaying it all for 7 days then try to figure out where to store it all and start all over. So, this was a quicky. Hello to all and I'll be around!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome S L A M! You'll fit right in; there is never enough space! We like pictures too, post some of your creations or make an album or two.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope, don't like Halloween at all:googly:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

no, im with roxy, i hate Halloween. Welcome to the forum, the fact that its a halloween forum is simply for irony purposes. Everyone here loves rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)




----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Here's a few pics from my first Halloween in the new digs. Can't wait for this year!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I'm late in welcoming you. I've been tied up.  Great looking haunt you have.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

WTH is Haut Forum? LOL just kidding Graveyard. Damn N theifs....

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome SLAM. Hey if you have some free time this weekend you may want to check this out. 
http://centralvahaunters.com/vahauntfest


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

stick said:


> Hello and Welcome SLAM. Hey if you have some free time this weekend you may want to check this out.
> http://centralvahaunters.com/vahauntfest


Oh I was lobbying in my house to go a couple weeks ago. Unfortunatley we can't make it this year but certainly will next year!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

S L A M said:


> Oh I was lobbying in my house to go a couple weeks ago. Unfortunatley we can't make it this year but certainly will next year!


I cannot make it this year either and I had a great time last year.


----------

